# Cold and the Kindle Fire?



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Random question... I have broken two camera's LCD screens by taking them out to try and take pictures in the snow.  The cold caused them to crack and rendered the cameras useless.

Anyone have any experience with their Kindle Fire in the cold?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

How cold is it where you are?  I've taken my cameras out to take pictures of snow and never cracked a screen...but then they aren't out that long and it's seldom very much below freezing here.  The Fire only goes out into the cold inside my purse, so it's protected and would cool off gradually.

Betsy


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

The real trick is to allow devices to aclimate to the current conditions. If you are going from a very warm spot, directly out into the cold, devices will have a better chance to fail. 

I see this (not as extreme as a screen cracking) in my photography business. When I shoot a wedding on a very hot day, I havw to have one camera that is either already used to the outdoor heat, or in a case that isn't opened up to the air conditioned indoors. If I take a camera from a cold room straight outdoors, my lenses will fog up immediately and not usable for several minutes. 

Whatever you can do to slowly let the camera adjust to the temperature change is best. Just do what you can to keep the batteries warm, though.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you, both!  The cameras cracked during February in NYC.  I think it was around 18 degrees at the time.  We had been walking around for awhile, but when I took it out of my bag... CRACK.  Worst EVER to be in NYC and not be able to take a single picture of Central Park.  

So now there is a possibility I might be in NYC during some more cold weather and am just wondering how delicate the Fire is if I'm reading on the subway and then hiking around.  Maybe this is a job for the DX...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KateDanley said:


> Thank you, both! The cameras cracked during February in NYC. I think it was around 18 degrees at the time. We had been walking around for awhile, but when I took it out of my bag... CRACK. Worst EVER to be in NYC and not be able to take a single picture of Central Park.
> 
> So now there is a possibility I might be in NYC during some more cold weather and am just wondering how delicate the Fire is if I'm reading on the subway and then hiking around. Maybe this is a job for the DX...


Yes, it's rare for it to get that cold here in northern VA (it happens, just not very often). And we tend to huddle indoors whining when it does.  Definitely want to let your device warm up gradually. I would think the DX could have the same problem. And I think there are temp recommendations for both devices....

Betsy


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

Xopher said:


> The real trick is to allow devices to aclimate to the current conditions. If you are going from a very warm spot, directly out into the cold, devices will have a better chance to fail.
> 
> ...
> 
> Whatever you can do to slowly let the camera adjust to the temperature change is best. Just do what you can to keep the batteries warm, though.


I never thought about this. I guess I've been lucky. The few odd-ball times where I've been in less than savory temperatures, and haven't had terrible luck with using cameras and the like.

But, this is good to know. Thank you.


----------

